# Elvira in styrene by Moebius



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

I just received my damaged box order from Moebius (thank you, very pleased) and in it was the new catalog wich indicates ELVIRA Mistress of the dark as coming soon...this is news to me anyone have any info ? Not a big fan of hers at all, but a decent skulpt will be a def. purchase.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

karvin said:


> I just received my damaged box order from Moebius (thank you, very pleased) and in it was the new catalog wich indicates ELVIRA Mistress of the dark as coming soon...this is news to me anyone have any info ? Not a big fan of hers at all, but a decent skulpt will be a def. purchase.


We're getting the sculpt approved right now, should have something to show soon....


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

More good news, looking forward to it!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Clothing optional?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am looking forward to it as well. it will be a great kit for sure. Its Elvira:thumbsup:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

John P said:


> Clothing optional?


beat me to it!

How's about a Bettie Page?


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

What scale will she be? Hopefully in scale with the Monster Scenes!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Moebius said:


> We're getting the sculpt approved right now, should have something to show soon....


:dude: Cool! :dude:

~RK~


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Betty Page on a rocket,just like Screamin Products did.:thumbsup:


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I hope the new Elvira is 1/8th scale,but I would buy it in any scale,especially 1:1 scale. Vampirella,Elvira,now Moebius has to do Vampira too.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

I hope she's in scale with the rest of the figure kits, Monster Scenes scale is too small.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

A Linda Lovelace kit would be cool.....
I'll definitely be in the running for an Elvira kit and I like JohnPs suggestion.....

Chris.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I certainly will be following all the huge developments in the progress of this kit.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> A Linda Lovelace kit would be cool.....


Noooo


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I was hoping this would be a 1/8 scale kit but I understand it will be done for the MS Series...Which is pretty small for an acurate likeness, don't you think?
But I'll reserve judgement until I see a test shot, you never know...
Mcdee


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow an Elvira in the same scale as the m/s series, Thats Fantastic News,
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'de like to see Elvira on her old victorian couch,but a standing pose would be cool too. And some props like a candelabra or somethin'. And maybe a couple of pumpkins. I can't wait to see the test shot!:thumbsup:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

karvin said:


> ... in it was the new catalog wich indicates ELVIRA Mistress of the dark as coming soon...this is news to me anyone have any info ?


Moebius catalog? Where can I get one?!


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> I was hoping this would be a 1/8 scale kit but I understand it will be done for the MS Series...Which is pretty small for an acurate likeness, don't you think?


Sadly, WAY too small for an accurate likeness in styrene. It will be a generic, unidentifiable babe in a low cut dress.

I just don't get the point of these tiny figures.

I'm a big Elvira fan and I'll certainly buy one in a reasonable scale but I don't need anymore keychain size figures.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

plan is for 1/8 scale


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Aug 12, 2008)

Just saw that Elvira was at the big San Diego Comic Con this weekend announcing a new Movie Macabre series. Sounds like she's back in a big way!

Can't wait to see the kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

zike said:


> Sadly, WAY too small for an accurate likeness in styrene. It will be a generic, unidentifiable babe in a low cut dress.
> 
> I just don't get the point of these tiny figures.
> 
> I'm a big Elvira fan and I'll certainly buy one in a reasonable scale but I don't need anymore keychain size figures.


The kit is larger I guess, BUT you can get good likenesses in small scale. I have many 54mm figures with better likenesses than even a big Screamin 1/4 figure would have. Its not the medium but the sculptor. Airfix's 1/12 Henry VIII looks pretty good and he isnt much bigger than Dr. deadly. Its based on the famous Holbein painting.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Dave Metzner said:


> plan is for 1/8 scale


SOLD :thumbsup:















Mcdee


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Really great idea, whoever came up with going after this license. Excellent fit with other monster figures, imo.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dave Metzner said:


> plan is for 1/8 scale


That would be awesome!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

1/8th is great!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Quite the lovely lady...in and out of makeup.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Dave Metzner said:


> plan is for 1/8 scale


Hmmm... interesting news, Dave, especially considering that Frank posted this on March 30th:



Moebius said:


> Chris, we're actually doing something a little different, we're putting her in the Monsters of the Movies line. Scale is pretty close [to Monster Scenes], and at some point we'd like to do a bigger (1/8) kit as long as this one goes good! I'm sure it will though.


Did plans change between then and now? I hope so, because I much prefer 1/8 scale over 1/12 scale.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

zike said:


> Sadly, WAY too small for an accurate likeness in styrene. It will be a generic, unidentifiable babe in a low cut dress.
> 
> I just don't get the point of these tiny figures.
> 
> I'm a big Elvira fan and I'll certainly buy one in a reasonable scale but I don't need anymore keychain size figures.



Seem to recall the 1/8 scale frankenstein was'nt to accurate 

Like djnick66 pointed out its not the scale its the sculptor


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd be 100% in for a case of 1/8 scale Elviras. I've bought several Moebius models by the case lot for my personal building. I don't want anybody to think I'm just a whiner who doesn't spend a buck on Moebius kits.

The SCALE is important. It's not just the sculptor when it comes to injection molded plastic. There are physical limitations with the process. You can produce a brilliant micro-miniature in resin that can't be popped out of a solid metal mold in styrene. I don't care if Michelangelo is the sculptor.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

zike said:


> I'd be 100% in for a case of 1/8 scale Elviras. I've bought several Moebius models by the case lot for my personal building. I don't want anybody to think I'm just a whiner who doesn't spend a buck on Moebius kits.
> 
> The SCALE is important. It's not just the sculptor when it comes to injection molded plastic. There are physical limitations with the process. You can produce a brilliant micro-miniature in resin that can't be popped out of a solid metal mold in styrene. I don't care if Michelangelo is the sculptor.


Hmmm you could be right there Zike..but if you take the aurora 1/8 scale creature and stand it next to the 1/12 scale monsters of the movies creature,
i think the 1/12 version is a more accurate sculpt and a far better kit.
just my opinion:wave:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I think that Moebius intended the Elvira kit to be part of the monsters series,like Franky,Drac and the Mummy,not the Monster Scenes series.Beter details at 1/8th scale than 1/12th scale.Of course,it could even be in even bigger scale,who knows.Of course,I could be totally wrong all the way on this subject.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

derric1968 said:


> Hmmm... interesting news, Dave, especially considering that Frank posted this on March 30th:
> 
> 
> 
> Did plans change between then and now? I hope so, because I much prefer 1/8 scale over 1/12 scale.


No reason to questions Dave's response, if anyone would know the scale Dave would. The kit has never been officially announced, it still isn't. Changes have occured on nearly everything until announcement, that's why there's no real info out on it yet. When it's ready for the public, we'll get things out as soon as we can so you can see.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great I'm really looking forward to this kit in 1/8 scale...It will go along side the New Moebius Dracula very well :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Can't wait to see what you've come up with for a pose
Come to think of it Vampirella in 1/8 would also be a hit!!!
Mcdee


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Cool! Thanks for the response Frank! If it does turn out to be 1/8, I'll be a happy camper. In the mean time, I'll wait patiently for the official announcement. Let me guess, more info to come at iHobby?


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll buy a few Elviras in any scale,in any pose,at any time. Same goes for Vampi. I think Moebius is perfect for styrene figures,as long as the sculptor is good. I have a Solarwind Vampi in 1/12th scale (resin) she is very nicely sculpted,with good detail. I think it does depend on the skills of the scupltor to achieve details at this small scale. Elvira fits with any monster/horror collection. I really miss watching her years ago on the tube. Cassandra P. is still hot as ever too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

deadmanincfan said:


> Quite the lovely lady...in and out of makeup.


Personally, I think Cassandra Peterson is far lovelier than her "alter ego" Elvira.



gaz91 said:


> Seem to recall the 1/8 scale frankenstein was'nt to accurate
> 
> Like djnick66 pointed out its not the scale its the sculptor


As I understand it, the "lack of accuracy" on the Frankenstein kit was due to timing and licensing issues with Universal, and had little to do with the sculptor's talent and/or Moebius' desire to produce a more accurate kit. Even the best of ideas, intentions, and plans can sometimes be foiled by peripheral circumstances.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> Personally, I think Cassandra Peterson is far lovelier than her "alter ego" Elvira.


Point taken, Zombie ol' bean... I defer to your opinion on this. :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Poisonally, I don't care if she's in 1/8 scale or 1/12 scale, I'll buy the kit regardless! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

If we're voting, I'd go with 1/8th.


----------



## MykTurk (Nov 27, 2006)

An 1/8th Elvira would be sweet. Now we need Monogram/Revell to reissue these two kits so she can pose with them!
















Can't you just see her done up as a Biker Chick sitting on these bad boys?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got the King Chopper but I'd LOVE to see the Devil Chopper reissued!!!!!

Chris.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

The backround house on the box of the Devil Chopper looks familiar...


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

And Cassandra Peterson is the nicest celb. I have ever met!!
So bring on the kits! :thumbsup:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

cool news ! looking forward to the official word on it . 
hb


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Me too:thumbsup:
This will be an awesome kit!
This thread was posted back in March http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=286636&highlight=Elvira
This kit will sell out fast:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Me too:thumbsup:
> This will be an awesome kit!
> This thread was posted back in March http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=286636&highlight=Elvira
> This kit will sell out fast:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Some guys get all the luck, eh Mcdee?


----------



## Desert_Modeler (Jun 2, 2010)

mcdougall said:


> SOLD :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's what I call some pumpkins... and the Jack-o-Lanterns aren't bad, neithere.....


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

She's gonna be spooktacular, no matter what scale! :thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

may i suggest mr. mike cusinelli (sp?) as the sculptor?
one of the best sculptors of female figures out there (the karnstein series for example).


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

razorwyre1 said:


> may i suggest mr. mike cusinelli (sp?) as the sculptor?
> one of the best sculptors of female figures out there (the karnstein series for example).


Dave Metzner is a HUGE fan of the Karnstein series, so I wouldn't be suprised...


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

I vote for Adam D. I think he's a huge up-and-coming talent.


----------



## jtull01 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd love to see a laying pose like the visionmodels kit, and I think someone should do a Cassandra sculpt too. 1/8 scale is very pleasing. Someone please!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Where are we with this kit?? 

Good question...I guess since it wasn't officially announced...there probably isn't a release target date established?

MMM


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Ron Gross said:


> I vote for Adam D. I think he's a huge up-and-coming talent.


oh nothing against adam at all... he's great, but i havent seen him do any female figures, whereas they seem to be m.c.'s speciality.

as to a cassandra kit, just modify the hair and clothing. the face will be exactly the same shape!


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Auroranut said:


> A Linda Lovelace kit would be cool.....
> Chris.


That idea Sucks!:jest:


Max Bryant


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Linda Lovelace!? Then you could do a follow up Woodward and Bernstein kit. Then a parking garage diorama. Imagine the possibilities. Whoa, wait a minute. Forget it, wrong story line.

Rogue


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

RogueJ said:


> Linda Lovelace!? Then you could do a follow up Woodward and Bernstein kit. Then a parking garage diorama. Imagine the possibilities. Whoa, wait a minute. Forget it, wrong story line.
> 
> Rogue


Very funny:thumbsup:


----------

